# Sputters and dies



## Jeff Johnson (Nov 7, 2020)

My lt1050 starts good and runs good for a little while then starts sputtering and dies. Will start and run after it cools for a while. What could my problem be. I replaced fuel pump filter and gas cap


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you checked your ignition coil, it could be going open circuit when it heats up.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

NEI --- Not Enough Information.
What engine? I'm guessing it's a V-twin Kohler, but it could be either a Command, or a Courage. Could be either a single-barrel, or a two-barrel carb.

It would help to know. I'm guessing, but with a CC "LT1050"..... it has yellow tin, a white plastic hood, and the tires are black...... Was I close?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Jeff Johnson said:


> My lt1050 starts good and runs good for a little while then starts sputtering and dies. Will start and run after it cools for a while. What could my problem be. I replaced fuel pump filter and gas cap


Hi Jeff, did you look into the coil like Fred mentioned? That would be my first thing to look at. Was the machine ever left out in the rain? The coil and the head would develop surface rust. 

Secondly, my next look would be the engine rev flapper or governor from the carb to the engine. At times, when it heats up, that flapper would be moving too much with high and low revs, then the engine dies. 

Thirdly, Check the spark plug(s). If these have not been changed in a while, the electrode or the grounding hook could have gone bad. 

Fourthly, Check the electrical. Look for wires that are dry with cracks on the insulation. Check for shorts too or exposed wires. 

That's just the the beginning.


----------



## Jeff Johnson (Nov 7, 2020)

FredM said:


> Have you checked your ignition coil, it could be going open circuit when it heats up.


Could solved my problem thanks for the help


----------

